# Stuck Majek Illusion



## tarpon140

Whoever's got the new Majek Illusion that's STUUUUUUUUCK I'm willing to help. Tried to post pictures but unable to.

I will be there at 8am Tuesday morning. Call me 979-824-2800........Mike G.


----------



## ShaloowMinded

Where is it stuck at....bay system....Id love to see the pics....been stuck.....would love to help....


----------



## tarpon140

Mud cut off Bastrop bay. I've got pics but can't post them. Too big. Can you help?


----------



## FormerHR

If you wanna e-mail em to me I'll resize em.

haynierunner @ yahoo. com


----------



## tarpon140

ShalloowMinded is going to post the pics for me. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## NateTxAg

post pics......


----------



## ShaloowMinded

Pics coming....once i get out of work...


----------



## kenny

tarpon140 said:


> *Mud cut* off Bastrop bay. I've got pics but can't post them. Too big. Can you help?


That's no surprise. Me and many, many others have been stuck there. That Majek is like my Flatscat, when you get stuck, you're reeeeal stuck!


----------



## Snap Draggin

Ummm well.....


----------



## jmack

Still waiting on some pics..


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

kenny said:


> That's no surprise. Me and many, many others have been stuck there. That Majek is like my Flatscat, when you get stuck, you're reeeeal stuck!


Hey, I represent that remark!


----------



## Aggieholic

jmack, you have great tastes in avatars.


----------



## jmack

I agree Aggieholic as do you.


----------



## Redilingus

Its not these guys again is it? :biggrin:


----------



## jmack

I dont know but i have been there before ! Those TRP's are good but not that good...


----------



## Towerhead

Sounds like we need a story with the pic. Try 4 inch PVC pipe to roll the boat to water.


----------



## ShaloowMinded

*pics*

here they are....


----------



## bayourat

I don't think he needs that power pole right now...


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Power Pole... Anchor.... PRICLESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Earp

Your best bet is to wait till the tide comes back in...beleive me i've been there


----------



## gcg3136

no illusion there.. he is stuck for sure.


----------



## ShaloowMinded

LOL.....Yall guys are to much....


----------



## wading_fool

at least he put his power pole and set his anchor...that boat ain't going anywhere!!


----------



## Melon

The Horror! The Horror!


----------



## FishinHippie

Where is the stake out stick?? lol

I was there just a 2 weeks ago!! but at least I was able to push off the flat before it went dry...


----------



## raz1056

I just sent these to my wife, now she will understand WHY we carry so much beer!


----------



## Tankfxr

i wonder if his name is Chuck because he is deffinatly stuck like Chuck.


----------



## luna nueva

that sucks. Nice boat too.


----------



## jhfishersofmen

Man that sucks, i stop going through that place a long time ago, due to almost doing that same exact thing what he did. I rather just take the long way by the intercoastal into west bay or through colds pass.


----------



## fishnstringer

*I've been in that very spot!*

That's why I have an annual membership with Boat-US! I've rarely fished West Bay/ Bastrop Bay area, we are normally in the Port A area. While on vacation several years ago my son-in-law and I spent the night out there waiting for the tide to come in. We could see our beach house from the location! The tide never did get high enough to float us. In the meantime, my well meaning wife called the CG to see if they could help. That was not not a good decision! They touched base with us several times via cell and UHF to make sure we had adequate water and food, and finally notified us if we didn't hire someone to pull us off they were going to helivac us off and leave our boat and gear to be retrieved by us later. Needless to say, I hired Boat US to come get us at a cost of about $500.00. Insurance covered about $350.00. I could just see going back to a boat hull, less gear and engine. 
The problem for that location is the maps look like you can run there with a high enough tide and in approaching the site on plane and with the sun in the wrong place, the result is your going to end up high and dry! A jog to the left and you might get through. However, in sitting there we could see locals were taking a detour and making a circle around and into Bastrop Bay.


----------



## Moonpie

That place is notorious. Seen many stuck just like that.


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

It's a buddy of mines boat. Been there since Saturday.......
Went out this morning to try and get it out. Still not enough water with this west wind. We will be bringing PVC with us next time. If anyone is around there often, please keep an eye on it for him...............

Thanks,

Shudda................


----------



## cloudfishing

I have only been stuck there once same place


----------



## MsAddicted

shuddabeenhereyesterday said:


> It's a buddy of mines boat. Been there since Saturday.......
> Went out this morning to try and get it out. Still not enough water with this west wind. We will be bringing PVC with us next time. If anyone is around there often, please keep an eye on it for him...............


Oh, he got caught in that hard falling tide then. It was still up some saturday morning but fell like a rock in the afternoon to the lowest I'd seen for awhile. Bummer.


----------



## Whitecrow

FYI you can't run straight out from the cut like that......you'll get stuck. Been through there a bajillion times, gotta hug that shoreline. Bummer for the Majek guy.


----------



## pepo211

I think we have all been in a pickle but some worse than others. Still those pics would make a good Southwest commercial. "WANNA GET AWAY?"


----------



## west bay chaser

I was stuck there about 6 months ago. Had to leave it and come back with my other boat at high tide. Thats the hard way to learn the bay system. Feel their pain.


----------



## tarpon140

*Majek update*

I went out as promised this morning on the 8am high tide with 300' of rope and did no good. The boat needs to rotate 108 degrees before it's gonna come off. It's got that infamous sand suction on it. Talked to the owner at 10am and we're gonna go out there this afternoon while it's high and dry and do some lifting/turning on PVC. Hopefully if all goes well, tomorrow morning we can pull her off when high tide comes thru.


----------



## tarpon140

*anal*

OK, you technical people out there don't bash me. You all probably think I'm anal or something with the "rotate 108 degrees" comment. Don't know if it was the fat fingers or the crappy keyboard, I'm going with the keyboard. We'll be rotating 180 degrees


----------



## squidmotion

believe me .... it has happened to me plenty of times, but not this bad!!! that is STUCK. 

one of my buddies in fla.


----------



## duck44

hopefully it is a 4 tide day!!!


----------



## raz1056

Bring plenty rope and a pulley, you can double your pulling power by using your anchor and the pulley.


----------



## squidmotion

i know right where he is... the tide will come up there.... looks like a good jam!!! sure wish i could help.

i think a block and tackle would work great in a situation like this... and some pvc pipes... 


i hope he can get it off in a timely fashion... good luck guys!!


----------



## Sow Trout

My Shallow Sport can get more stuck than your Flatscat. LOL


kenny said:


> That's no surprise. Me and many, many others have been stuck there. That Majek is like my Flatscat, when you get stuck, you're reeeeal stuck!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Sow Trout said:


> My Shallow Sport can get more stuck than your Flatscat. LOL


Been there and done that Darrell!


----------



## dwhite

shuddabeenhereyesterday said:


> It's a buddy of mines boat. Been there since Saturday.......
> Went out this morning to try and get it out. Still not enough water with this west wind. We will be bringing PVC with us next time. If anyone is around there often, please keep an eye on it for him...............
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shudda................


We will be going out that way wed. afternoon so we will give a quick look to make sure its ok....one of my buddys just went through right before he got stuck, said he saw\heard him hit one bar\reef and keep going then heard him bog down after that, my buddy got called in to work or he would have turned around...he felt bad.


----------



## cruss

*stuck*

Find someone with a big airboat with a STRONG cable or rope it should be able to pull it out. .02$


----------



## ShaloowMinded

An airboat will never work.......They dont have enough pull........Heres what you need..........A really high tide......6-10 strong men......pvc pipe.......a come along winch....and a good prayer...


----------



## jmack

Airboat is a no go. ShallowMinded has the right idea..


----------



## DmaxRojo

Sow Trout, you're probably right! I'll wave to you from my FC when your SS is stuck. I knew that one was lurking out there - good one.



Sow Trout said:


> My Shallow Sport can get more stuck than your Flatscat. LOL


----------



## FishFinder

Yep, I carry 3 pvc pipes in my bote for those who get stuck just in case! Rolled a 22' Pathfinder off a flat one day with those pipes! Guy was amazed...


----------



## Hoover

If you can get the boat to budge a little and the front on a PVC pipe and some guys pushing to help get the boat moving an airboat may work, as well as any other boat as long as it obviously can get deep enough, which I don't know that it can right there. The problem is the length from the water. You can not put an airboat up there close to it in that sand or it will be stuck just as bad as that boat because they suction big time. With all that being said I have one and I'll probably run out there this evening to maybe help or whatever.


----------



## Levi

If you had been going a little faster you may have made it...lol Jusk kidding, thats not fun at all...I have been stuck but never like that!!


----------



## bowed up

TALK ABOUT SHALLOW WATER FISHING, THIS IS GETTING RIDICULOUS


----------



## fishnstringer

*As I mentioned earlier,*

been there, done that. There is a huge hole just before you get to the shallow area (dry now!) he is on, so there is plenty of room for a normal rig to operate there to pull him out, once they get it moving. In my case, the BoatUS captain hooked onto the bow of my 23' Explorer, pulled me around and out into the hole without hesitation. The pvc pipes sound like the solution, especially to not damage the hull.


----------



## Bigwater

Gotta get that jack plate up earlier. I ran across there weekend before last with the jack plate up. Didn;t touch nothin...so the way back I left it down. Wrong move. Had to get out and push.

Biggie


----------



## Magic Man

Thanks for the fun! I stuck my boat Saturday morning not watching the GPS and paying attention to my guest. We dug in the mud for a few hours, saw about five boaters go by when one (Jerry) finally stopped to ask if we were alright. Then Tim came by and carried my guest and I back to the dock. Thanks Tim! Thanks Jerry! For the rest of you that passed by, hope you never get in the same pickle. For me, I'll stop and offer help; won't even charge you anything. I've had a few offers but I think I'll try to get it off with the help of people who still understand honor and what's it's like to be a neighbor. Peace and God's blessings all.


----------



## gmac

Got stuck in that very spot in a Bay Stealth. We had about 4" of water and were able to pull of on the stern and push. Little by little we got it out.


----------



## Magic Man

*Hey SeaWeed!*



Seaweed said:



> If you can get the boat to budge a little and the front on a PVC pipe and some guys pushing to help get the boat moving an airboat may work, as well as any other boat as long as it obviously can get deep enough, which I don't know that it can right there. The problem is the length from the water. You can not put an airboat up there close to it in that sand or it will be stuck just as bad as that boat because they suction big time. With all that being said I have one and I'll probably run out there this evening to maybe help or whatever.


I'll be out there this afternoo around 4:00 pm to try and jack the front up and slide some PVC under. MAybe we can get her turned around enough to roll her accross on the PVC till we get to some water. If noting else, we may get her turned in the right direction for the tide in the morning. I would love the help if yor out that way! Peace and God's Blessings!


----------



## SargentMike

This may be a dumb question but what size pvc do y'all usually use for situations like this? I think i might leave some in my boat just in case.


----------



## finfinder951

I know that sandbar very well. Been nearly dry docked on it myself, more than once. I remember asking myself "How could I have forgotten?" the last time. Close call, but made it off before true dry dock conditions were achieved.


----------



## corndog

I have the bayhouse you can see in the pictures. I don't know how many times we have seen this. I had to put several guys up one night in the bayhouse because they were stuck and the weather was turning bad that night. 

The way to get around that flat is If your headed to Christmas Point from w Bay approx 20 yards after you pass our house on the left you have to turn hard toward the grass line and run the grass til you pass the old duck blind then you can veer towards the blue bayhouse sitting by itself and get back into the cut. I know it's to late for directions but for the next time and the other 2 coolers who might of not known.


----------



## mullet head

SargentMike said:


> This may be a dumb question but what size pvc do y'all usually use for situations like this? I think i might leave some in my boat just in case.


Sarge, I was wunderin the same thing!!!


----------



## jmack

I wanna see some more pics of stuck boats.. Brings back memories lol


----------



## FishinHippie

corndog said:


> The way to get around that flat is If your headed to Christmas Point from w Bay approx 20 yards after you pass our house on the left you have to turn hard toward the grass line and run the grass til you pass the old duck blind then you can veer towards the blue bayhouse sitting by itself and get back into the cut. I know it's to late for directions but for the next time and the other 2 coolers who might of not known.


Thanks for the tip!! I was looking for this info last week in my post below...



http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=172193


----------



## NateTxAg

yeah he sure does!!


Aggieholic said:


> jmack, you have great tastes in avatars.


----------



## bnp10

im just wondering but why do people anchor in that shallow of water in risk of that happening. i fish baffin and have a pathfinder so i cant get in that shallow of water but why dont you just anchor in 2 foot of water to be safe? or take a risk of running that shallow? i mean i would rather get beat up than stick my boat on a sand bar and **** out of luck. not trying to pick on anyone just asking out of curiousity.


----------



## Procrastinator

bnp10 said:


> im just wondering but why do people anchor in that shallow of water in risk of that happening. i fish baffin and have a pathfinder so i cant get in that shallow of water but why dont you just anchor in 2 foot of water to be safe? or take a risk of running that shallow? i mean i would rather get beat up than stick my boat on a sand bar and **** out of luck. not trying to pick on anyone just asking out of curiousity.


They got stuck running through the area. Incase the tide comes in before they get back to the boat, the anchor is out to keep the boat from floating away.


----------



## JimD

*Extremely easy picture resizer*

http://www.axiomx.com/free_software.htm

Looks a little shallow to flounder gig from the boat.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

*Hey Deke remember this....*

I always enjoy these stuck threads...It make's me feel so much better about my navigational ability.:biggrin:

I know that spot too, barely made it thru a number of times. I've quit going to the pass on any wind with a Westerly factor, just because of these reasons.

If its not off by Friday morning, I'll help if you need it because I know the feeling well.


----------



## squidmotion

"They got stuck running through the area. Incase the tide comes in before they get back to the boat, the anchor is out to keep the boat from floating away."

or to keep boat from walking up even MORE shallow when the tide comes in.... wind can do that for you.... 

"I always enjoy these stuck threads...It make's me feel so much better about my navigational ability"


man.... i totally agree with that one!!! i have been stuck very badly within wading distance from where the poor majek ended up, on numerous occasions, in about 4 different spots... .. i use my crummy cast net to catch mullet around there.... lotsa shell.... and mud of all flavors and thickness. 

everything changes at SLP... i always love the 'dammit! that sandbar wasn't there last year!!!!.'


spikemike called me at work today...'hey man, how about i come get you, and we get down there put the blaster in the water and help 'em out....' i said sure, 'sounds like a party!!!'..... but i couldn't go.... meetings... and i was the one with the truck 

i surely hope you free it up... thought i would have heard good news by now...


----------



## Freshwaterman

corn dog is exactly write I had to learn the hard way myself a couple of weeks ago went back the next day at high tide and still too stuck didnt realize summer high tides dont get as high as usual took two boats four men and four hours of pushing and pulling good luck


----------



## Dookie Ray

You can see my bayhouse in the back ground as well. I've seen tons of folks screw up going through there. When we are out there, I try to warn people that seem to be wanting to go the that way. I'll try to tell them the right way, but most decide it's best to turn around and go back. My brother and I put out a bunch of PVC pipes to mark the way, but some a**hole decided they didn't want them there and pulled them up. I do, however, encourage those that come through that cut plowing a monster wake and slamming my boat against the pier, to hurry up and hit the gas or they won't make it! I know that sounds like I'm a ****, but I have a real problem with folks that have no respect for others out there.


----------



## FishinHippie

Magic Man said:


> Thanks for the fun! I stuck my boat Saturday morning not watching the GPS and paying attention to my guest. We dug in the mud for a few hours, saw about five boaters go by when one (Jerry) finally stopped to ask if we were alright. Then Tim came by and carried my guest and I back to the dock. Thanks Tim! Thanks Jerry! For the rest of you that passed by, hope you never get in the same pickle. For me, I'll stop and offer help; won't even charge you anything. I've had a few offers but I think I'll try to get it off with the help of people who still understand honor and what's it's like to be a neighbor. Peace and God's blessings all.


Glad your ok! I pulled in a boat on sunday who was stuck in the water.. there are plenty out there who always help! Don't worry, they will all get there's eventually.. 

have you gone through mud cut before? your prop scare has ya going straight into the bar, which happens to be across the middle of the old causeway. I imagine your boat is so shallow you've likely ran it before huh?

Hope ya get it off!! Good luck!!


----------



## Priority1

I cant believe that none of the "super-shallow" boat owners have not volunteered to go pull him off yet ? There must be a couple of dozen members on this board that claim to "get up" in water like that all the time ?


----------



## ShaloowMinded

If you look closely....Thats the problem.....There is no water....LOL


----------



## Tarponchaser

Having never been stuck in 40+ years of running the flats, I don't understand this thread... well maybe once or twice I was slightly detained for a few hours but not really really stuck... I try not remember some things.

It is a bad deal to run aground on a falling tide during the full moon as the tide likely will not be that high for at least 2 weeks with the dark of the moon and probably not until the next full moon.... and then there is the wind to complicate the problem.

TRP and flat bottom boats are like a 4-wheel drive... they allow you to get to the back of the pasture to a really bad place instead of getting stuck just inside the gate.

Have to go now ..... have a chiropractor appointment..... have injured back due to pushing.

TC


----------



## Capt. Juarez

*Rodney's Boat*

Gouhole fun in the sun / mud


----------



## jmack

Bout time brent what were you waiting on ??


----------



## sandollr

here, hold my beer .. we can do this. 

This thread cracks me up.


----------



## jmack

Wish I would have had a cam and there would have been enough light outside to get some pics of mine when I beached it.


----------



## Magic Man

Thanks to Mike and Scott, we got the Illusion off the sand bar in Mud Cut. 



Once, a long, long time ago, a very great man once said, (this very great man happens to be my Lord and Savior);



Luk 10:25 On one occasion an expert in the law stood up to test Jesus. "Teacher," he asked, "what must I do to inherit eternal life?" 

Luk 10:26 "What is written in the Law?" he replied. "How do you read it?"

*Luk 10:27* He answered: "'Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind'; and, 'Love your neighbor as yourself.'" 

Luk 10:28 "You have answered correctly," Jesus replied. "Do this and you will live."

Luk 10:29 But he wanted to justify himself, so he asked Jesus, "And who is my neighbor?" 

Luk 10:30 In reply Jesus said: "A man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he fell into the hands of robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away, leaving him half dead.

Luk 10:31 A priest happened to be going down the same road, and when he saw the man, he passed by on the other side.

Luk 10:32 So too, a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, passed by on the other side.

Luk 10:33 But a Samaritan, as he traveled, came where the man was; and when he saw him, he took pity on him.

Luk 10:34 He went to him and bandaged his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he put the man on his own donkey, took him to an inn and took care of him.

Luk 10:35 The next day he took out two silver coins and gave them to the innkeeper. 'Look after him,' he said, 'and when I return, I will reimburse you for any extra expense you may have.'

Luk 10:36 "Which of these three do you think was a neighbor to the man who fell into the hands of robbers?"

Luk 10:37 The expert in the law replied, "The one who had mercy on him." Jesus told him, "Go and do likewise."



Friends, Mike and Scott have demonstrated exactly what Jesus tells us a good neighbor is.

Thanks Brothers and God's blessings on you and your families.

You know, they never asked me for money or wanted anything in return. In act, when they helped. I offered them money and they refused. These my friends, are an example of what honor and integrity are.

Thank you guys. Thank you!


----------



## Texxan1

Hey, That is SPIT....

I thought the illusion could run in spit..

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm ive been stuck in that same spot.. I feel the pain....


----------



## jmack

Congrats on getting it out


----------



## Magic Man

Yea! Thanks on the cngrats, bu all the thanks goes to Scott in his Air Boat and Mike for carrying me out there. 

As for a Majek running in spit, well, I think you need more than 3 inches os spit to run n =0)


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

they got stuck bad!!


----------



## squidmotion

what gets me.... when i get stuck... it's never in an area where there are fish... 

maybe they are scared off from the swearing/yelling/cursing...





glad you guys got it out of there....


----------



## jmack

When I got stuck it was right at dark and I called a buddy to come help get me out. Well while my brother and I were waiting i start hearing something blowing up on bait so I start walking towards the noise. When I say walking I mean walking, i was in about an inch of water. Well about 30 yards away was the boat cut (that i missed that how i got stuck) were reds blowing up bait in about a foot and a half of water, so i chunked mt topwater and ended up with two keeper reds waiting on help.


----------



## Hoover

Not a problem Majic Man. I didn't do anything I just drove the boat y'all did all the work. Man we were in 2" of water when we got the boat back in the water. One of these days I've got to see and outboard boat run in 2" or 3" I'm not saying none will do it, I just want to see it, sometimes I guess when I people saying that I take it with stride, I never really paid attention to how shallow that is.


----------



## ghost

Seaweed, that was a good thing you did and it will come back your way 10 fold. It is nice to know there are still some good folks out there. Glad you guys goter done.


----------



## Redstalker

Any boat I am familiar with?


Texxan1 said:


> Hey, That is SPIT....
> 
> I thought the illusion could run in spit..
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm ive been stuck in that same spot.. I feel the pain....


----------



## Texxan1

Nope Andrew, 

We only stuck Pepe once and that was about 1/2 mile away from Mud cut lol.


----------



## deke

FlatoutFishin said:


> I always enjoy these stuck threads...It make's me feel so much better about my navigational ability.:biggrin:
> 
> I know that spot too, barely made it thru a number of times. I've quit going to the pass on any wind with a Westerly factor, just because of these reasons.
> 
> If its not off by Friday morning, I'll help if you need it because I know the feeling well.


LOL!!! Yeah bud I remember that very well. I still remember thinking, " how the hell did he get that boat so far up on that flat!",lol. That day finally sold me on the Shallow Sport as being the shallowest running boat, Period, your boat was riding on air for at least 50 yards, LOL!


----------



## Redstalker

I can still remember all those colorful beach houses from in the background from the one and only time I stuck her so far. By the way put a new shotgun on the back looks great!!


Texxan1 said:


> Nope Andrew,
> 
> We only stuck Pepe once and that was about 1/2 mile away from Mud cut lol.


----------



## ShaloowMinded

So how did yall get it out???? Tide???? Pushing?????


----------



## LBS

> Not a problem Majic Man. I didn't do anything I just drove the boat y'all did all the work. Man we were in 2" of water when we got the boat back in the water. One of these days I've got to see and outboard boat run in 2" or 3" I'm not saying none will do it, I just want to see it, sometimes I guess when I people saying that I take it with stride, I never really paid attention to how shallow that is.


It's the, uh, X 3 factor. Most of the guys that think they're running in 2" are really running in 6". I'd honestly like to see a run in 2" too, if it really does exist.


----------



## raz1056

Don't let this thread die, someone's got a few more pics they can share!


----------



## MudNShell

Hey Seaweed where were you when I was drifting aimlessly through the intercoastal and nobody would help??????? Oh that's right we were in your boat.......nevermind........Good Job Glad ya'll got it off........


----------



## Hoover

Jacked it up on PVC and I pulled with my airboat. Did the a couple times and it was off.



ShaloowMinded said:


> So how did yall get it out???? Tide???? Pushing?????


----------



## patwilson

Here is one I bet my buddy will remember. Left the dock in the dark did not relize
how low the tide was. My head was up my butt that morning!!!!!!! 3-4 hrs later
we were able to push it into deeper water.


----------



## Hoover

MudNShell said:


> Hey Seaweed where were you when I was drifting aimlessly through the intercoastal and nobody would help??????? Oh that's right we were in your boat.......nevermind........Good Job Glad ya'll got it off........


If I remember right I was out in the water pushing on the side of the Intercoastal. It was all good lol... Where was everyone else it was only 20 degrees n wind blowing 30, pretty sure we were the only ones that were confident we would catch fish probably on the whole Texas coast.


----------



## Nathanww

I AM GLAD TO SEE YOUR DOING SOME WORK SOMEWHERE BECAUSE I KNOW YOUR NOT DOING ANY AT THE OFFICE...LOL... GOOD JOB HELPING THEM BOYS OUT!


----------



## Nathanww

I DO BELIEVE WE WERE PUSHING WHILE MUDNSHELL WAS DRINKING COLD BEER COACHING...


Seaweed said:


> If I remember right I was out in the water pushing on the side of the Intercoastal. It was all good lol... Where was everyone else it was only 20 degrees n wind blowing 30, pretty sure we were the only ones that were confident we would catch fish probably on the whole Texas coast.


----------



## MudNShell

Nathanww said:


> I DO BELIEVE WE WERE PUSHING WHILE MUDNSHELL WAS DRINKING COLD BEER COACHING...


That's my specialty...........


----------



## yellowmouthangler

*Nice Job SeaWeed*

Nice job seaweed, looks like ya'll had ya'lls hands full yesterday evening. Way to step up and help a brother out! I only have two comments:

1. Scotty refused money?????
2. Go ahead and take the day off, looks like you earned it.

Only kidding! Now get back on the water!


----------



## WillieP

Came across this man and lady as they were coming out of Long Lake. It took 7 men and a lady to get this Boatright to float again.


----------



## Hoover

I refuse money from everyone but y'all. From y'all I'll take as much as I can get. Matter fact I think I'm taking the rest of the week off. Actually there's no doubt. I"m going to go back out there this evening.

And yep Nate I think you are correct for once maybe twice. On both of your comments. I still squeezed my way out of work. All I did was push the pedal and hold the rudders still not work.



yellowmouthangler said:


> Nice job seaweed, looks like ya'll had ya'lls hands full yesterday evening. Way to step up and help a brother out! I only have two comments:
> 
> 1. Scotty refused money?????
> 2. Go ahead and take the day off, looks like you earned it.
> 
> Only kidding! Now get back on the water!


----------



## Nathanww

MudNShell said:


> That's my specialty...........


THAT'S WHY YOUR SUCH A GOOD SCHEDULING MANGER...LOL


----------



## piratelight

YOU GUYS NEED TO SLOW DOWN AND LOOK AT THE WATER. FISHING IS SUPOSED TO BE FUN. SLOW DOWN AND ENJOY IT. OR ... GET A HELLICOPTER LOL


----------



## cruss

*airboat*

But I thought an airboat didn't have any pulling power?


----------



## muzzleloader

*ULTIMATE SHALLOW WATER BOAT*

This one will go very shallow !

http://www.burnham-on-sea.com/barb/


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Airboats have tremendous power*

We recently built a drilling location for a land drilling rig in the middle of a S. La swamp using several large deck barges pushed across marsh, shallow water drains and back lakes with one triple engined airboat (~1500 HP) and two single engined (~450 HP) airboats for steering. We could not get a permit to dredge in a slip for a barge rig some we built a new location out of sunk barges and trucked in a rig. Here is some pics:


----------



## Clint

Nicely done Scotty.


----------



## Magic Man

*Air Boats Do work*

SeaWeed pulled the Majek out with his Big Block 454 Horizontal Huey (Air Boat). We jack the boat up with High lift jacks, put some three inch PVC under her and she pulled right out into the water without too much work.

I know one thing for certain, I won't be traveling through Mud Cut without following my mouse tracks on the GPS. I had been through there once before and had the track lined out. Just wasn't paying attension.

So we didn't have high tide, we were high and dry, we didn't have the come along or 6 to 10 strong men. Does that make the 4 of us who were pushing as strong as 10 men? Cuz I feel a little worn out this morning :work:

Anyway, thanks for offering to help.

Peace~



ShaloowMinded said:


> An airboat will never work.......They dont have enough pull........Heres what you need..........A really high tide......6-10 strong men......pvc pipe.......a come along winch....and a good prayer...


----------



## SpikeMike

notice how all the pics are of stuck "shallow water" boats. its like having a 4 wheel drive. it means you can get it more stuck than anybody else.

been stuck there at mud cut myself. good times.


----------



## squidmotion

SpikeMike said:


> notice how all the pics are of stuck "shallow water" boats. its like having a 4 wheel drive. it means you can get it more stuck than anybody else.
> 
> been stuck there at mud cut myself. good times.




i can totally agree with this.... 4 blade prop, tunnel hull, by the time you realize you are on (in) a mud flat, you are pretty well screwed... tractor right up on that sucker (like i have) into 1" of water on top of muck.....

GOOD TIMES, INDEED... 

i've been taking it easy and slow around there lately... and not trusting my waypoints!!! things can change around there with one good flush tide or two!!!


----------



## yep

what size pvc pipes and how many do you use to roll a boat off mud flats like that?


----------



## thabeezer

yep said:


> what size pvc pipes and how many do you use to roll a boat off mud flats like that?


from magic man "We jack the boat up with High lift jacks, put some three inch PVC under her and she pulled right out into the water without too much work."


----------



## laguna24

yeah Patron, i remember........oh well we needed the exercise!


----------



## bboswell

Magic Man said:


> SeaWeed pulled the Majek out with his Big Block 454 Horizontal Huey (Air Boat). We jack the boat up with High lift jacks, put some three inch PVC under her and she pulled right out into the water without too much work.


Thats a proven recipe that I have used several times. It usually spays mud all over the stuck boat but atleast the boat gets home!

Glad it worked out and wish I could have made it down there to help.


----------



## jig

Hey, can someone post a map pic with this place pointed out, and the "right" way around? That would likely be the best positive outcome of this thread, to prevent others from doing same.


----------



## Stuart

jig said:


> Hey, can someone post a map pic with this place pointed out, and the "right" way around? That would likely be the best positive outcome of this thread, to prevent others from doing same.


That's on this post, 2nd page.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=172193&page=2&pp=10


----------



## Bigwater

Stuart said:


> That's on this post, 2nd page.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=172193&page=2&pp=10


Thats inside Bastrop. I think he was stuck outside on the flats wasn;t he???

Biggie


----------



## fishnstringer

*jig,*

the positive thing about this for me is I've learned I'm not the only one that has made this mistake! The comparisons to 4 wheel drives is right on, the shallow water rigs will definitely get you in trouble if your not paying attention and being a little conservative. Even then your not totally safe! 
BTW, the map is right on, except it leaves out another alternative I saw others taking and that was to turn right at the first opportunity after turning off of the main channel (the shacks are to the left at this point) and loop around Bastrop Bay to the left. I've never been back there, so I don't know if that alternative still exist.


----------



## Hoover

Biggie no he was in Bastrop


----------



## tealnexttime1

if ur talking about coming from west bay and hooking a right after about 100yards in mudcut then that way can get u too. make sure there is a good tide when u do it. been stuck solid 4 times , 3 out of the 4 were right were u got stuck, taking a right at that corner in mud cut and out in the bay about 75yards from the entrance to mud cut. 2 out of those 4 times i had to get pulled off. the other one we barely got it out and it was in the winter and i think we were the only ones out that day and we just pushed like our lives depended on it. the problem w/ taking the right is now ur in hard sand as opposed to that mud u got stuck in and that sand doesnt move, just hug the bank after u clear the poles coming from the bay. i got my brand new boat stuck in that exact location u did except there was about 4" of water then not solid mud.


----------



## Bigwater

Seaweed said:


> Biggie no he was in Bastrop


OK man I was turned around. I'm glad I didn;t make it out there last night. I never would have found ya'll. LOL

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Melon

You guys know its bad carma to read this thread! lol


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

I've made it by going straight and zigging a little to the left then lining up with the channel poles to the right of the cabins, but at low low tide I wouldn't even try. If it was that low I'd come into Bastrop by way of the ICW.


----------



## Mike B Fishin

This one is stuck too.....


----------



## Dargel79

gcg3136 said:


> no illusion there.. he is stuck for sure.


Man you are witty...


----------



## transport

You guys dont know what stuck is..................


----------



## tarpon140

*Bottom line*

Bottom line is we all fish in shallow waters, some shallower than others. With the ever changing bay systems, at one point or another we're all going to get hung up. I've been stuck more times than I'd like to admit. In fact I spent the night on a sand bar off Mud Cut a couple of years ago. Unfortunatly 95% of my fellow fishermen won't stop and help. In my mind there lies the problem. I can't count how many times I've abandoned a trip to help someone whether they're stuck, out of gas, or engine troubles. Different strokes for different folks I suppose.

Next time you're driving down the road behind a motorcycle watch him for a few minutes. Any motorcycle that he comes within 100 yards of he will signal to as will the other biker, regardless if they're riding American or Japanese. It's rare to see a biker broke down sitting on the side of the road, unless he's down, and then there's someone to help.

I also realize there are plenty of inexperienced boaters out there which makes it easy to get discouraged and turn the other cheek.

Guess what I'm saying is if you're one of those who refuse to help someone for whatever reason, try it one time. It's about as fullfilling as a limit of trout.


----------



## Baystlth1

That's a good one, what other option is there. I don't think Sea Tow has a helo lift.


Wyatt Earp said:


> Your best bet is to wait till the tide comes back in...beleive me i've been there


----------



## txshockwave

LBS said:


> It's the, uh, X 3 factor. Most of the guys that think they're running in 2" are really running in 6". I'd honestly like to see a run in 2" too, if it really does exist.


how about zero water.


----------



## dennis_99

LOL, this is the thread that never died!!! LOL, good pics and comments guys, keep'em coming. Maybe Brad Luby will post up!?!?!?!


----------



## sjlara

got winche


----------



## fishin shallow

transport said:


> You guys dont know what stuck is..................


Stuck on the bank and your partner has to take a leak...priceless


----------



## tiderunner

corndog said:


> I have the bayhouse you can see in the pictures. I don't know how many times we have seen this. I had to put several guys up one night in the bayhouse because they were stuck and the weather was turning bad that night.
> 
> The way to get around that flat is If your headed to Christmas Point from w Bay approx 20 yards after you pass our house on the left you have to turn hard toward the grass line and run the grass til you pass the old duck blind then you can veer towards the blue bayhouse sitting by itself and get back into the cut. I know it's to late for directions but for the next time and the other 2 coolers who might of not known.


I use to stay in a bay house down there and say this all the time. Wake up in the morning and look, usually either one on the West Bay side or the Christmas point side of the old ICW. Another thread was asking how to run the area, here's a pic. Just like corndog says', gotta make the bypass around the sandbar.


----------



## ToolMan

Thanks for posting that pic. with the 'By Pass". My friend Figured it out on his own through trial and error. The first time he took me through the 'By Pass" I thought he was having a stroke or something. But we made it. Also we have made it through there during low tide. So thank.

ToolMan


----------



## dbarham

wheres brad luby?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

tiderunner said:


> I use to stay in a bay house down there and say this all the time. Wake up in the morning and look, usually either one on the West Bay side or the Christmas point side of the old ICW. Another thread was asking how to run the area, here's a pic. Just like corndog says', gotta make the bypass around the sandbar.


Just like I said in my earlier post...after exiting Mudcut, zig a little to the left then line up with the poles on the right side of the cabins. Nice picture by the way.
Don't ask how I figured all that out!


----------



## squidmotion

and even that route can get shallow! not much room for error back in there.... and bastrop is loaded with shallow shell! just outside mud cut, in west bay, there are some super shallow sand bars toward bird island.... 

don't trust last year's gps breadcrumb trail around there! 

i'm still working my way back in there a little bit at a time.... gotta pay your dues around these shallow bays in texas, right? 

these photos are great. they make me feel a little bit less like the 'run up king' as everyone else calls me. 

for some reason, i can't seem to find any photos of my 'run up king' moments.. 


and if you wave me down, i WILL come and help you... i don't care how long it takes.....


----------

